# Calling all the Raleigh Bike experts to help ID this one



## Junkman Bob (Jun 10, 2018)

All
I need a little help indentifying this Raleigh . 

Looks to be a 3 or 5 speed with sturney archer shifter ... cool fenders and cool design fork and solid fender braces. 
Is this one desirable ?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 10, 2018)

That looks like a late model Sports - late 1970s or very early 1980s.  It should be a 3-speed. The back hub should give the exactly year, but with that set up, probably 1978-82. The 1979 catalog shows almost that exact bike, but in a 21 inch frame. At some point in 1979-80 they dropped the "R" nuts on the cotters. The large DOT reflector was generally in a white-colored housing in 1977-78, and black housing after that 1979-82. So 1978 through 80 would be my best guess. These are somewhat unique among the Sports bikes in that they have a combination of features Raleigh added at the end of the Sports run, though that uniqueness has not apparently translated into collector value as of yet.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 10, 2018)

here's a '77/78




looks like the same paint that was on my '77 Grand Prix, frame s/n dated May '76




though it may be this sky blue that was up to '76


----------



## dweenk (Jun 16, 2018)

I agree that it is 1976 or later. I had a step through Sports that very color with a hub dated 1976. I can't remember when Raleigh switched to alloy brakes, but as I recall it was in the late '70s.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2018)

Sky Blue is nice but the later Humber Blue is what sends me...wish this was mine...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Sky Blue is nice but the later Humber Blue is what sends me...wish this was mine...
> 
> View attachment 826013



I'm thinking the OPs bike isn't sky blue, rather oxidized royal blue paint, same as my '77 GP


----------

